# Markal Paintstiks and Monikers



## kokomojoe (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not sure how many of you are into tagging monikers on trains but for those of you who are, where do you buy your markers? I usually get mine in bulk online since that seems to be cheaper. And do you use any other types of markers besides the markal paintstiks? I can't find any in the hardware stores around me but I might check out this construction supply type store that's not too far from here. I wouldn't classify myself as a tagger or anything like that, it's more of just a hobby I came across since I often find myself around trains.

Here's a pic for those who don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## barnswallow (Jul 18, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> I'm not sure how many of you are into tagging monikers on trains but for those of you who are, where do you buy your markers? I usually get mine in bulk online since that seems to be cheaper. And do you use any other types of markers besides the markal paintstiks? I can't find any in the hardware stores around me but I might check out this construction supply type store that's not too far from here. I wouldn't classify myself as a tagger or anything like that, it's more of just a hobby I came across since I often find myself around trains.
> 
> Here's a pic for those who don't know what I'm talking about.


 
... way to go brother - yah i think i have seen you @ flickr - man ? do i get lost (as in absorbed) with the rail info n moniker stuff. i agree - we need to keep lighting a candle within - sometimes i am my own worst enemy - right ... well - i'll chk @ flicr fer yer tag ! * note - there does seem to be an overwhelming amount of desperation & "jaded" philosophy nowadays - all the more purpose to stand up & say No to Negative - call it out into the Light !


----------



## Foman (Jul 18, 2013)

I find em at welding shops. usually around $2.


----------



## outlawloose (Sep 9, 2015)

Rehashing thread...
I can't find Markals around here. I almost always use Shivas - they're the fanciest, most expensive artist oil sticks you can find at art supply stores. Not too hard, not too soft, and you can rack a bag full of them at a time.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 22, 2015)

Fastenal has markals and Rock River which are like Sakura solid paint sticks.

I like the Sakura types. Fancy art & drafting supply stores have them too.


----------



## Hylyx (Sep 26, 2015)

I just use chalk. Also super cheap and doesn't piss people off as much.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 8, 2017)

psychofoamer said:


> Fastenal has markals and Rock River which are like Sakura solid paint sticks.
> 
> I like the Sakura types. Fancy art & drafting supply stores have them too.


So recently got back into doing monikers and picked up the Rock River brand solid paint marker, it's not bad. I'd say it's a little firmer and less gooey than a sharpie meanstreak but not quite the hardness of a markal. It's also like $7 per marker so that kinda sucks. If you can get markal paintsticks, they're cheaper and last longer and the best bang for your buck in my opinion.


----------

